
Eventsourcing and PostgreSQL - yrashk
https://blog.eventsourcing.com/eventsourcing-postgresql-f63b3fef8f83#.eckklnc3k
======
zihotki
Having a plenty of experience with ES and CQRS, the approach they are using
doesn't feel right, and even the performance is terrible comparing to other
naive implementations, IMO. The best explanation for the feeling I have is -
"To choose a RDBMS and then to do your best to limit the functionality you can
use - that's a hard one"

~~~
yrashk
What exactly doesn't feel right for you?

